# What ever happend to the Flash Autodry Carwash



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

What ever happend to them, I cannot seem to find them anywhere anymore. I was thinking about it the other day, I broke mine a while ago but it was cetainly my favorite product of the decade. Made the regular quick cleaning a breeze.


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a few of these in my garage from a few years ago.
Only used it a few times and was pretty impressed at the time, was more impressed with the filter and how easy it was to dry the car off.
The last time I tried it though I think the shampoo must have gone off as when I sprayed it on the car it just spat the stuff out and it stuck like glue all over the car:devil:
Took bloody hours to get it all off.
Might give it another go now you have reminded me but with some decent shampoo, will certainly make drying much easier:thumb:


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

I was thinking of that too the other day.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

ocd13 said:


> I have a few of these in my garage from a few years ago.
> Only used it a few times and was pretty impressed at the time, was more impressed with the filter and how easy it was to dry the car off.
> The last time I tried it though I think the shampoo must have gone off as when I sprayed it on the car it just spat the stuff out and it stuck like glue all over the car:devil:
> Took bloody hours to get it all off.
> Might give it another go now you have reminded me but with some decent shampoo, will certainly make drying much easier:thumb:


I use to use use Megs softwash in mine, certainly did make drying a breeze.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I still have mine along with a box of the DI filters :thumb:


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

IIRC they launched it the spring just before all the hosepipe bans came into effect , pretty much killed it dead in its tracks.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I noticed my Halfords had some in its bargin bin the other day.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

weird! - i was thinking about this product this morning on the way to work.

Never used it. but was aware its not been around for ages... brilliant adverts too!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006M56CE?tag=autosnewspape-20&camp=211493&creative=379985&linkCode=op1&creativeASIN=B0006M56CE&adid=035SE6WCF9HFDYS1E7DY&

Thats it isn't it under a different name


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats the one :thumb:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

my dad still uses these. Gets a regular supply of the filters from somewhere as well. Never thought much of it at the time but now im abit more interested in car cleaning i might go back to it as a rinse aid be good for the quick clean especially a non-touch one.

Snow foam, Rinse, Autodry


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Weird as **** I was thinking about it too the other day,!


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I wasn't thinking about this per-say but the Aqua Gleam filter, which does the same thing really. 

Group buy? Lol. OR if anyone finds a link within the UK that would be sweet to post. Fill up an empty shampoo bottle they use with ONR QD strength, and spray it on and leave it to dry for a super sheen


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Still got mine and I think I've got about 5 or 6 filters spare

Might be worth digging it out to help with the rinse


----------



## dannyson (Aug 31, 2010)

Are you serious? - this Flash Auto Dry was terminated at least two years or more ago .... I got a refund on the equipment - all of £10 or so, by making a fuss..... they said it was all down to 'Marketing' and not the product which was sound. I found it a great idea ... but then I knew nothing about 'detailing' then - which is all about cleaning your car to ensure new dirt sticks to it!! ......- only joking!!


----------

